# Basic But Good Cornish Hens



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

Basic But Good Cornish Hens

4 servings
4 Cornish hens, thawed
Salt, pepper, garlic powder to taste
1/2 tsp each parsley, basil, oregano
Butter, slightly melted enough to coat hens

Rinse thawed hens. Place hens in baking pan. Spread butter completely
over hens. Sprinkle seasonings over hens. Cover hens completely with
aluminum foil. Bake about 1 hour or until done in 350* oven. Last 5-10
min. of cooking, uncover to let them brown. Be careful, they are small
and will burn easily. Be sure to spray your pan so they do not stick.

***This recipe was originally posted by Filus59602


----------

